# Acer Predator 300 vs Omen HP 17 an053ng



## MAKHS1995 (12. Oktober 2018)

Servus !

Ich habe vor einer Woche den Acer Predator Helios 300 gekauft für 1099Euro. 
Folgende Ausstattung hat dieser PC

Intel® Core™ i7-8750H(Quad core 6 kerne) Prozessor (bis zu 3,80 GHz mit Intel® Turbo-Boost Technologie 2.0)
43,94 cm (17,3") 1080p (Full HD) LED-Backlight-Display (1920 x 1080)
16384 MB DDR4-RAM Arbeitsspeicher
Festplatten: 128 GB SSD, 1000 GB HDD
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1050Ti
AEROBlade 3D Kühlung

Nun aber , habe ich den OMEN HP 17an053ng für 1299 Euro gefunden.Dieser aber , hat eine deutliche bessere Grafikkarte

Intel®Core™i7-7700HQ (Quad Core 4 Kerne) 2,8 GHz (bis zu 3,8 GHz)
43,9 cm (17,3") Full HD WLED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung Display (1920 x 1080)
Festplatten: 128 GB SSD, 1 TB HDD, 12 GB DDR4-RAM Arbeitsspeicher
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070, G-SYNC, Thunderbolt 3, 120 Hz Panel


Nun zu meiner Frage. Würdet ihr den Predator zurück schicken um Ihn gegen den Omen auszutauschen ?
Für diese 200euro mehr hätte ich eine deutlich bessere Grafikkarte. Allerdings habe ich mitbekommen , dass die Kühlung beim Omen hp nicht so gut sein sollte.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Oktober 2018)

Du bekommst eine bessere Grafikkarte aber eine schlechtere CPU. Das ist kein guter Tausch. Auch das Kühlungsdowngrade spricht dagegen.
Der Omen hat auch weniger RAM, also ist das kein guter Tausch.


----------



## MAKHS1995 (12. Oktober 2018)

Danke , dann lass ich es lieber doch.
Bzw vllt hole ich mir den Acer predator 500

hat den jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Kühlleistung von den Omen Notebooks?


----------



## Abductee (12. Oktober 2018)

Test HP Omen 15 (i5-8300H, GTX 1050 Ti, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test HP Omen 15 (7700HQ, GTX 1060 Max-Q, Full-HD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test HP Omen 17 (i7-8750H, GTX 1070) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Test HP Omen 17 (7700HQ, GTX 1070, Full-HD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Und dann jeweils bei den Punkten "Emissionen".


----------

